# Part p



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like gov't intrusion/taxation gone overboard, of course, don't most gov.t's end up like this? I worry about the creeping socilaism that our country has tipped toward, much like the situation you are in; gov't taxation/regulation just inhibits good honest free enterprise in the end.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yea we are headed in the same direction with this goofball that is in the white house.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

This is the UK, they have been OVERBOARD with taxes long before we had any major concerns.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Yea we are headed in the same direction with this goofball that is in the white house.


 Goofball? What the **** did you call Bush?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

bobelectric said:


> Goofball? What the **** did you call Bush?


 He didn't do any better.


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

there r soo many jokes right now... did anyone know we had black president? wow i am amazed..guess i wont be calling my work caucasion modification, now its presidential selection...


----------



## jonny_know_it (Sep 23, 2007)

i know what you mean, imagine how corgi plumbers feel now they have to go to GAS SAFE REGISTER, its just all money

Clients don't have a clue, just as long as you say part p they're happy...

don't talk to me about kitchen fitters, soooooo many dangerous faults i've had to fix after kitchen fitters have had their way with the electrics

Has Obama actually done anything he said he was going to do in the election? watch this http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7886780711843120756


----------

